# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Info for Trip to Jost via STT

## sbhlvr

Anyone been to Jost Van Dyke recently? We are thinking of going soon. Need real info on ferries and perhaps a decent place to stay on St. Thomas the night before that isn't too expensive.

One thing I'm trying to figure out is about customs. Does the ferry go to West End or Road Town?

----------


## MIke R

ferries go from West End.....which was a pain in the ass as I was in Roadtown...they checked passports but it was very casual

----------


## MIke R

look at Saphire Beach Resort on St Thom..also the Marriot Frenchmens Reef  is nice and I dont think any of those are very expensive

----------


## sbhlvr

Thanks Mike. We have been (years ago) so we know the drill but I wanted to know if anything had changed with the customs drill.

Thanks for the recommendations.

THe airfare is being a PITA if I don't want to pay $1200. ugh!

----------


## Peter NJ

www.traveltalkonline.com 
go to BVI Forum.I think in the people talk section there is a great link to all ferries...where are you staying on JVD?

----------


## Peter NJ

also close to STT airport lots of folks like Emerald Beach Resort.lots of charter folks talk about hotels for night before charters in the USVI section.

----------


## MotherOcean

What is this I read? Two paradise trips in 1 year? It's bitter cold here this morning. What happened to my ideal winter?

----------


## sbhlvr

peter, thanks for the info and I will file that away. We can't seem to get decent airfare for our available dates...bumming.


Shirley....don't think so but the price was almost right.

----------

